# 2016-1 BMW Road Map Updates FSC Codes - North America & Europe ***[CIC & NBT]***



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

*Gone*

Gone


----------



## Stealth22 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for posting this! I'll be PM'ing you shortly!


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

Stealth22 said:


> Thanks for posting this! I'll be PM'ing you shortly!


Sounds good


----------



## Stealth22 (Dec 14, 2015)

Forgot to post about this, but I finally got around to doing the map update this past weekend. It worked fine!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

Stealth22 said:


> Forgot to post about this, but I finally got around to doing the map update this past weekend. It worked fine!
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Not a problem! Enjoy your new map!:thumbup:


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi BimmerFSC, i did get FSC file from my vehicle via e-sys for cic, but unfortunately with that file with FSC Generator it gives me latest map update for 2014-2, can you tell me how get the latest maps 2016-1 on the FSC generator list?


----------



## auraend (Feb 29, 2016)

*gps tracking system*

I think that  car tracking system  is very good tool in your own car. I have it in my car and it helps me alot to travel.


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

Some new 2016-2 maps are released: 
BMW_Road_Map_North_America_Next_2016-2 available
BMW_Road_Map_North_America_Premium_2016-2 available

BMW_Road_Map_North_Europe_East_Premium_2016-2 available
BMW_Road_Map_North_Europe_West_Premium_2016-2 available


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Deimis said:


> Hi BimmerFSC, i did get FSC file from my vehicle via e-sys for cic, but unfortunately with that file with FSC Generator it gives me latest map update for 2014-2, can you tell me how get the latest maps 2016-1 on the FSC generator list?


In the "tools" folder, edit the file "lookup.xml", find the entry for 2014-2, add the following lines after that entry, restart the generator and it'll have the 2016-2 option.


```
<SgbmId id="NAVD_000014B8_255_002_165" SWID_FscShort="00A80027" name="Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next 2016-2" supplier="TAS" sop="03.03.2016" version="10_09" MapOrderNumberBMW="" MapOrderNumberMINI="" MapOrderNumberRR="" successorMapOrderNumberBMW="" successorMapOrderNumberMINI="" successorMapOrderNumberRR="">
		 <EcuVariant CompatibilityIdentifier="NBT-HB" Format="CIC" />
		 <SwUpdate SwUpdateEntry=""/>
    </SgbmId>
```


----------



## BEAMN (Jun 6, 2011)

BimmerFSC said:


> Some new 2016-2 maps are released:
> BMW_Road_Map_North_America_Next_2016-2 available
> BMW_Road_Map_North_America_Premium_2016-2 available
> 
> ...


I am interested in updating maps to 2016-2 version via USB. I have 4 vehicles all with different versions that require updating. (2016x5d, 2012x5d, 2014 x3 and 2011 z4). What is the cost for updating 4 and can they all be brought up to date via a single USB or will I require a USB for each based on their current version?

One additional question as to FSC code, is this code "fixed" at point of build or does this code change each year no matter vehicle. I do have the original letter with the FSC code for the Z4 so just need to confirm is a new FSC code is required.

Thanks!


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

BEAMN said:


> I am interested in updating maps to 2016-2 version via USB. I have 4 vehicles all with different versions that require updating. (2016x5d, 2012x5d, 2014 x3 and 2011 z4). What is the cost for updating 4 and can they all be brought up to date via a single USB or will I require a USB for each based on their current version?
> 
> One additional question as to FSC code, is this code "fixed" at point of build or does this code change each year no matter vehicle. I do have the original letter with the FSC code for the Z4 so just need to confirm is a new FSC code is required.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## fchris (Jul 15, 2014)

Updated both my BMW M4 AND MY MINI COOPER JCW. This sponser's knowledge and help was the best I have ever had in dealing with sellers. I had a few questions because I am a Mac user which made setting up the Flashdrive a little trickier and they were answered extremely fast, almost immediately. Do not have any reservations about using BimmerFSF for updating your Navigation software. GREAT SELLER.


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

The new Europe Next 2016-2 is available


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

All PMs replied


----------



## Rjcadalzo (Jun 18, 2016)

*Nav update*

BimmerFSC...I would like to get price for updating my Nav...have a '12 650i
PM me when you can with info
thanks


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

All PMs replied


----------



## boogie57 (Jul 15, 2014)

*BMW_Road_Map_Europe_West_Premium_2016-2*

Hi, need the latest map :angel:


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

All PMs replied.


----------



## BimmerFSC (Dec 9, 2015)

NA Next 2017-1
NA Premium 2017-1 
All available.
Free updates had been sent


----------



## Blown284 (Aug 8, 2016)

I need to update my maps to the 2017 "Premium" version. Can you help? If so, please PM me. Thanks, Tim.


----------



## asharay (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I have 2015 428i. Can you please send me latest map update? I am stuck with 2014 maps.


----------



## icon5585 (Jan 16, 2012)

Are there 2018 maps for the NBT yet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

icon5585 said:


> Are there 2018 maps for the NBT yet?


Yes, PM sent.


----------



## icon5585 (Jan 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, PM sent.


Thanks for the quick response, but I just need a DL link as I have a lifetime FSC code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asharay said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have 2015 428i. Can you please send me latest map update? I am stuck with 2014 maps.


PM sent.


----------



## Cincinnatus (Mar 18, 2018)

@Fastandfurious, I also ordered from your source today. In the future, if for some reason this seller's resources should ever become unavailable, is there another location from where we can download the latest map files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dpinon said:


> Hello can someone please help me with the latest map update. version loaded now north american premium 2013. Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## geniepro (Aug 28, 2015)

Interested in the maps for a 2011 528i - North America.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

geniepro said:


> Interested in the maps for a 2011 528i - North America.


PM sent.


----------



## klauberm (Apr 19, 2018)

Looking for MAPS for NA for my 2012 328i

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

klauberm said:


> Looking for MAPS for NA for my 2012 328i
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## HJBondar (Apr 9, 2018)

I am a recent 2014 F25 owner. What are the latest maps I can get and what do I need to do to get them? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HJBondar said:


> I am a recent 2014 F25 owner. What are the latest maps I can get and what do I need to do to get them? thanks


PM sent.


----------

